

Continuous Integration - sharkweek
http://www.thoughtworks.com/continuous-integration

======
beat
As a build/configuration management specialist, I'm boggled that continuous
integration is STILL a controversial subject, and that so many developers have
never been exposed to it.

But, such is the sad state of our industry.

~~~
ignostic
I think much of the controversy has been made far too abstract, allowing
differences of semantics and emphasis to create unnecessary disagreement. Most
of these debates are endlessly frustrating, and the only productive
discussions I've seen have been very concrete about a specific product or
decision.

~~~
beat
I'm thinking about in the enterprise, not on the internet. I've seen
supposedly adult engineers argue that establishing a repeatable build process
will slow them down or cause the sun to set in the east or some such nonsense.
And those are the senior people. There are a zillion junior programmers out
there who have never discovered there are ways to build Java apps that aren't
exporting a war file from Eclipse. :(

